# Alpine VR subs



## robert j (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi,

I have some VR 12" 4ohm subs from an old install back in '94. They are only 100wrms but they kicked in my s10 extended cab.

How would they work in the trunk of my new car? could I even here them if I put 250wrms to them @2 ohms?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yes absolutely! older subs are quite a bit more efficient than newer subs in general, people got obsessed with how much power they could take so efficiency went down over the years. worth the experiment imo


----------



## robert j (Mar 30, 2018)

Lycancatt said:


> yes absolutely! older subs are quite a bit more efficient than newer subs in general, people got obsessed with how much power they could take so efficiency went down over the years. worth the experiment imo


The last install was in '94 lol. Ran them for a couple years and was very happy with the punch and SQ. I am guessing they were wired in parallel being they are 4ohm, and the Alpine feeding them was a 200wrms that did not survive its second tour of duty. 

I am also guessing they were wired to 2ohm. I just didn't think 200W would be sufficient from the trunk and would not compare to the punch behind the seats of the s10 in their dual 1.4cf/12 ported box.

Due to space, I am only going to use a single 12" in this instance.


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Many years ago I went from an ext. cab S10 to a sedan with a trunk and kept the same sub. A sealed 12W6 punched so nice in the S10, in a trunk it had deeper bass but lost most of that midbass punch. So don't be disappointed if they don't sound the same as you remember, different body styles can have a huge effect on bass response.


----------



## robert j (Mar 30, 2018)

6262ms3 said:


> Many years ago I went from an ext. cab S10 to a sedan with a trunk and kept the same sub. A sealed 12W6 punched so nice in the S10, in a trunk it had deeper bass but lost most of that midbass punch. So don't be disappointed if they don't sound the same as you remember, different body styles can have a huge effect on bass response.





6262ms3 said:


> Many years ago I went from an ext. cab S10 to a sedan with a trunk and kept the same sub. A sealed 12W6 punched so nice in the S10, in a trunk it had deeper bass but lost most of that midbass punch. So don't be disappointed if they don't sound the same as you remember, different body styles can have a huge effect on bass response.


Thanks for the response. 

That bass bin was the width of the S10 and took up the entire extended cab. It was carpeted and could be used as a seat or storage, but lots of cone in close proximity. The single 12" I am doing for the car will certainly be less.

I have some rear door 6.5" that I am thinking of using to pick up the mid bass. Using a mid bass speaker, 










Though, I would like to find something with poly rather than paper for better durability in the doors.


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is just my opinion, the problem with pro-style 6.5's is that they won't play very low. They'll give lots of upper-midbass snap (100hz-up) on snares and high-frequency kicks (thinking of Prince's When Doves Cry). They probably won't be able to handle the 60-80hz range, where many punch-you-in the-chest kick drums are. That is the range my trunk struggled with, from memory it was much better when I folded a rear seat down. I ended up removing the rear deck speakers and cutting out a pass-through behind the folding rear armrest, which helped. There are beefy 6.5's that can play down lower but they usually need a lot of power and a well sealed/deadened door.


----------

